# Cichlids that pair up for life?



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

Going through all the profiles is overwhelming so thought I'd use the CF combined wisdom bank.
I'm fond of tanks with minimal fish so I can observe the intricacies in behavior of each fish.

So, I'm looking for African cichlids for a 4ft tank that form pairs for life.
This pair would be the only fish in the tank so there should be plenty of room. 
My water pH is about 7.5 and I've got plenty of limestone to place in the tank.

Any ideas :-? :-?


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Brichardi are a great fish. Start with 6 and wait till they pair off. Then keep the pair. Hours of fun.


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

I've looked into them, beautiful but just seem to be a little small. If I'm only going to have a pair in the tank I think a larger variety would look much better...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

what are the total dimensions of the 4ft tank? What I'd recommend for a 55g is very different than a 90g yet both are 4ft!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Many African cichlids are harem breeders. They don't do well in pairs. You want more choice on fish that pair up?
Try the non-African cichlid section (S America, etc.).


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooops sorry, dimensions : LxWxH: 4x1.5x1.5 vol: 67.3G/255L

Filtration wise I have the equipment to run about 12x per hr.

I don't really think I have the expertise to maintain a fully planted CA tank. Also, I've got no idea about personalities/habits of CA/SA cichlids, and that is one of the main purposes of this tank for me.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

kribensis are life long pairs.. love em!!!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Central/SA cichlids do not need to be fully planted, and in many cases breeding tanks contain no plants at all.

While I am a African guy, there isn't much that can be bred in a tank of your size, that isn't going to be smallish for a species only tank in Africans. Sure, "kribensis" Pelvicachromis pulcher are great fish (P. taeniatus even better), but they too are smallish.

Some midsize Central American cichlids would be my choice in this example. Something such as a Texas Cichlid, or nicaraguensis... the males will get to 8-10" or so, and usually aren't so aggressive as to cause major problems for the females.

Neolamprologus chrystii are an interesting fish from Lake Tanganyika (African), and my male was 8".. jet black... I never had pairing issues, but I've heard others have them... Still, they are long, but thin, and don't seem to take up the tank space the way that Centrals do with their big bodies. Plus, they aren't common fish, not sure of their availability in Aus.

I'd go with some Central Americans, put flower pots and rocks into the tank... I'd ask in the Central American section what is best.


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look into the CA cichlids. Quick question though, and I know this must be a really common question but for someone who has only seen africans, would ca/sa cichlids compare personality wise?

From the looks of it, if I stick with africans I'll have to keep 1m & 3-4f, or just get a Brichardi pair and let them breed like rabbits :lol:


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Brichardi grow real slowly, but they can get big. A lfs in my city has some that are almost 5 Inches! They are the most beautiful ones I have ever seen! If you can find full grown ones, even better a paired pair you would have your big Brichardi. I have been thinking of this myself lately. I had a pair before, but they stayed so tiny at 2" and I did not have the means to put them in a bigger tank. Now I do and this guy would give me 2 paired up big adults for a trade in on my Bolivian Ram fry.


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah 4-5" would be perfect...they are really beautiful. Now, for the inevitable fry explosion, is there another fish something like a single calvus that I could possibly keep. I know I was asking for just a pair but reading up on how these guys breed (slow as it may be) I'll have problems getting rid of the fry.
Any fish that can hold its own against the breeding "death squad" :-? :-?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

what about tanganyikan gobies? They are best in pairs, but only get about 3".


----------

